# † باقة من شرايط الترانيم والمدائح للسيده العذراء مريم



## روني 10 (7 أغسطس 2011)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع
كل سنه والجميع بخير بمناسبة  صيام السيده العذراءمريم
 وهذه بعض شرايط ترانيم ومدائح العذراء يارب تعجبكم​
شريط العدرا في قلبي لبولس ملاك​

الترانيم 


01.maza_amda7_feky

02.snein_min_3omry

03.3almeny

04.hoby_leky

06.fe_emt7anaty

07.mama_ya_3adra

08.yama_el_donia

09.zoxlogya

10.lama_konty_shayla_serek

11.zefty_pantes


http://adf.ly/246619/http://www.4shared.com/file/57625776/e497d7a7/el3dra-fe_-2alby.html​


----------



## روني 10 (7 أغسطس 2011)

الشريط التانى 


شريط نغمات العدرا1 لبولس ملاك​

الترانيم 


1.mariam_esm_gamel

7oboky_ya_maryam


Al_3oleka

al_salam_laky

e7kely

esma3y

omna_ya_3adra

ya_kdesa


http://adf.ly/246619/http://www.4shared.com/file/57703493/9ccf6fe6/__1__.html​


----------



## روني 10 (7 أغسطس 2011)

شريط نغمات العدرا 2

فوق القباب
فى السما هيا
تماف ماريا 
بصوا وشوفوا
زرت كنيستك
زى الصبح
ماريا تى بارثينوس
ما احلى ام الاله
مرد الابركسيس الكبير
طوباكى يا مريم
طوباكى اختارك
هات مزمارك
السلام لكى ياشفيعة
فى عرس قانا الجليل
ظهرت ام النور
طال انتظارنا
بشرى الملاك
السلام لكى يا مريم

http://adf.ly/246619/http://www.4shared.com/dir/3435700/c355ee6f/__2.html​


----------



## روني 10 (7 أغسطس 2011)

شريط نغمات العدرا 3​
ابدأ باسم القدوس
ارسموا للعدرا صورة
اسمك غالى 
انا بيكى بتشفع
انا مش خايف
بيكى يا عدرا
بين ايديكى
تايه فى اوصافك
شفتى ايه
ما رأينا مثلك
نرسل لكى التعظيم
ها انا امة الرب
يا ام الوداعة
يا جميع العذارى
يا ميناء حصينة

http://adf.ly/246619/http://www.4shared.com/dir/3453413/eb2a9ab1/__3.html​


----------



## روني 10 (7 أغسطس 2011)

شريط نغمات العدرا 4​
حمامة طارت
الناس بتيجى تزور
انتى هيا 
ايوة انا عمرى
بين الناس
ضيك يا ام النور
فى السما
جاتنا العدرا
جيت لك
لو عشت عمرى
ام ربى هيا مريم
ياقلب حانى
يا اطهر العذارى
ياللى شفاعتك

http://adf.ly/246619/http://www.4shared.com/dir/3444592/f5815b11/__4.html​


----------



## روني 10 (7 أغسطس 2011)

شريط حكايات العدرا


http://adf.ly/246619/http://www.4shared.com/dir/3227084/489eb4dd/_sharing.html​


----------



## روني 10 (7 أغسطس 2011)

شريط نغمات العدرا 5 ​
العدرا تملى تهل
انتى العدرا 
ايتها العدرا الطاهرة
عدرا يا عدرا
يا ام النور
امى يا عدرا
هلى بنورك
يا ام النور يافخر
الناس لما شافوكى
لما جه ملئ الزمان
تاه عقلى اليوم
امى ياعدرا
يا مريم نحن بنوكى
امى ياعدرا يا اغلى حبيبة
الصوم والصلاة

http://adf.ly/246619/http://www.4shared.com/dir/3446627/ce500087/__5.html​


----------



## روني 10 (7 أغسطس 2011)

شريط " امدح فى البتول"​
العليقة
الله الازلى قبل الادهار
يا نور جميل
انا افتح فاى بالتسبيح
السلام لك يا مريم يا ام الله القدوس
يا عدرا يا ام النور (امنا فخرنا)
أمدح فى البتول

http://adf.ly/246619/http://www.4shared.com/dir/3387420/3...__sharing.html​


----------



## روني 10 (7 أغسطس 2011)

شريط برسوم القمص سيمفونيه مريميه 

1- امنا يا عدرا 
2- العذراء م ر ي م 
3- السلام لك يا شفيعه 
4- يا مريم البكر 
5- مجد مريم 
6- فى ظل حمايتك 
7- حبك يا مريم 
8- يا من عطيتى 
9- ذكصولوجيه عظمتك 
10-سلامنا اليك 
11- ثيؤطوكيه اكليل فخرنا 
12- هيتين موسيقى 
13- رشو الورد 
14- انت الشفيع 
15 - زى النار 
16- يلا اظهرى 
17- طوباك يا مريم 
18- يا ملكة بارة نقيه 
19- العدرا معانا 
20-ثيؤطوكيه مباركة
21- انت منارة الاقداس 
22- العدرا الحبيبه 

http://adf.ly/246619/http://www.4shared.com/file/21152227/b3cb39ad/____.html​


----------



## روني 10 (7 أغسطس 2011)

شريط "أم حنونة" - (فيفيان السودانية)

أفتح فاى بالتسبيح
ثوبك فضفاض
طوباكى يا مريم
لو مليش ام حنونة
يا طاهرة يا نقية
يا مريم البكر

http://adf.ly/246619/http://www.4shared.com/dir/2955858/2e0c38ef/__-__.html​


----------



## روني 10 (7 أغسطس 2011)

شريط دموعك يا عدرا_فريق المحمة

انت ياربى
بحبك يا عدرا
دموعك يا عدرا
الحنين
من اجلى انا
من صغرى
سلام
طول السنين
يا من عطيطى

http://adf.ly/246619/http://www.4shared.com/dir/3463167/e26d7054/____.html​


----------



## روني 10 (7 أغسطس 2011)

شريط قيثارة العدرا للشماس بولس ملاك

افرحى يا مريم
المجمرة الذهب
يا حمامة
يا عدرا 
يا من عطيطى
فى ظل حمايتكى
ي+++++++++++++++ على العدرا


http://adf.ly/246619/http://www.4shared.com/dir/3457097/a.../_sharing.html​


----------



## روني 10 (7 أغسطس 2011)

هذا المجلد مليء بشاريط العذراء واختاروا منهم براحتكم 


http://adf.ly/246619/http://www.4shared.com/dir/EuRzhKxb/__By_WwWAva-MenaCom.html​


----------



## روني 10 (7 أغسطس 2011)

وفي النهاية اتمني يكون الموضوع عجبكم وكل سنه وانتم طيبين​


----------



## RASHY19_7 (7 أغسطس 2011)

جميل جدا تسلم ايدك بركه امنا العدرا تكون معاك

كل سنه محضرتك طيب


----------



## free20 (12 أغسطس 2011)

*ترانيم ومدائح راااائعة جداااا
 بارك يا رب كل من شارك فى هذا العمل الرائع
 وكل من  امتعنا به
نحتاج اليك يارب ونرفع ايدينا وقلوبنا نحوك لتحل السلام 
على ارض مصر وعلى جميع البلاد 
بشفاعة ستنا العدرا وبركة ايامها المباركة وصلواتها المقدسة
 اشكرك يا رب وارجوك ان تسمع دعايا يا سيدى لاننا مالناش غير
 كما اشكر اخى  ( رونى 10 ) على تعب محبته
 شكرا جزيلا و ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوضك خير وبركة ​*


----------



## اسحاق 1 (17 أغسطس 2011)

منتدى الكنيسه هو منتدى جميل جداااااااا   وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبه عيد السيده العذراء  وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم وشكررررررررررررررررا:999:


----------

